# Commencal Verkäufer aus Forum



## ForceBB (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Vor kurzem wurde hier im Bikemarkt ein weißes Commencal Meta angeboten. Das Angebot existiert nicht mehr...
Ich wollte nun auf diesem Weg den Verkäufer ausfindig machen, und klären, ob das Bike noch abzugeben ist.

Für Hilfe wäre ich dankbar...

Grüße


----------

